
Interview with Jim Simons, the Mathematician Who Cracked Wall Street [video] - fitzwatermellow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5kIdtMJGc8
======
melling
Here's another interview with him:
[http://youtu.be/QNznD9hMEh0](http://youtu.be/QNznD9hMEh0)

